# The New Sky Train Ruined My Life



## peter2076 (Jul 21, 2010)

The New Sky Train Ruined My Life
Go back two years, I am in Bangkok, the new Sky Train is nearing completion and I by an awesome condo on the top floor of an mint building near the Rama Sky Train stop. In a matter of minutes I could be down on Sukhumvit. To make things better, the sky train will make the area develop quickly. It’s a no lose situation….well, that is until the delays keep coming for the sky train to start running. WTF? Then, I get offered a job in the Philippines making very good money with free housing. So I don’t need the condo anymore. Had the sky train opened on time, the condo would be easy to sell but no, it isn’t because the sky train is not running yet. Now, it is set to open soon but it’s too late for me. I have a mint 106 sq. meter condo, fully furnished that I bought for 6.2 million baht. I am trying to sell it for 5.6 million baht but I can’t find a buyer. I am stuck with the mortgage. I just want to give the place away at this point but could I even do that?

This is how the delay in opening the new Sky Train ruined my life.


----------



## Merrill (Apr 14, 2009)

Buying a condo in Bangkok can be a crap shoot. I bought a place 3 years ago not far from the new airport extension. It was suppose to open a year ago, but this is Thai time. It finally opened last week. It's still about 1/2 km to the nearest station, but the value of my place is starting to move up. It's tough and I feel for you! Good luck!!!!


----------

